# Thinking Nationalism



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2015)

A smart kid, and smarting national pride.

China in shock after Japanese girl wins brain battle The Japan Times


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2015)

"Nationalism"?

What's that?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 19, 2015)

It's what got Japan into trouble in WWII.  They learned the hard way that only patriotism is acceptable.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> It's what got Japan into trouble in WWII.  They learned the hard way that only patriotism is acceptable.




Read the story.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 19, 2015)

In this case, one person does not represent a population.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 19, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > It's what got Japan into trouble in WWII.  They learned the hard way that only patriotism is acceptable.
> ...



I did.  I was responding to Mr. H.  He makes me laugh.


As far as the story goes?  Quite inspiring.  I have always admired the value that the Japanese put on education.

I live in a VERY VERY small rural community.  We have an engineer here that commutes to the Chemical plant in the next town over, and he is married to a second gen. Japanese lady.  The way she raises her son is amazing.  If I had the resources, it is the way I would raise my own son.  My kid has given me a hard time as he has grown up and told me I am like an Asian parent.  I tell him Bullshit.  My best friend when I was growing up immigrated from Vietnam, I KNOW what Asian parents are like. 

Still, yeah, I emulate that parenting style.

He comes home from school and tells me he has no homework?  We make some home work for him.

He tells me he got a B on his report card, why not all A's?

He tells me he got an A-?  Still room for improvement.



You know the drill, right?


----------

